# first wildsau



## mlbernd (17. September 2006)

hallo zusammen

wann gibt es wieder die my first wildsau, zur eurobike war nichts zusehen

danke für die antworten

meine tochter braucht langsam so ein teil,

grüsse mlbernd


----------



## Klappfallscheib (19. September 2006)

Nach Aussage einer Mitarbeiterin auf der Eurobike kommt das neue Teil wohl noch vor Weihnachten! Die Verzögerung liegt daran, dass der Rahmen zugekauft wurde (Alu-Gußteil), und der Hersteller die Gußformen verkauft hat. Momentan wird anscheinend daran gearbeitet, den Rahmen selber herzustellen, wohl sogar gefräst. Das wurde mir jedenfalls so gesagt. Preislich soll alles ziemlich gleich bleiben! 

Ich hab extra gefragt weil nämlich mein Patensohn auch dringend so ein Teil braucht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Runterfahrer (19. September 2006)

Klappfallscheib schrieb:


> Nach Aussage einer Mitarbeiterin auf der Eurobike kommt das neue Teil wohl noch vor Weihnachten! Die Verzögerung liegt daran, dass der Rahmen zugekauft wurde (Alu-Gußteil), und der Hersteller die Gußformen verkauft hat. Momentan wird anscheinend daran gearbeitet, den Rahmen selber herzustellen, wohl sogar gefräst. Das wurde mir jedenfalls so gesagt. Preislich soll alles ziemlich gleich bleiben!
> 
> Ich hab extra gefragt weil nämlich mein Patensohn auch dringend so ein Teil braucht



Stimmt soweit, 
aber laut neuster Aussage, wird das vor Weihnachten wohl doch nix mehr... 
Will meiner Tochter auch eins besorgen...


----------



## mlbernd (10. Januar 2007)

hallo zusammen

noch einen guten start ins 2007 allen,

auf der hompage ist die first wildsau verschwunden............
ich hoffe es erscheint wieder und kann vorallem wieder bezogen werden.

es wäre sehr schade wenn ihr es aus dem programm nehmt, 

bitte gebt bescheid was mit dem teil passiert.

dake und mfg mlbernd


----------



## anderson (11. Januar 2007)

wir haben dieses gekauft. http://www.firstbike.de/ (diese ähnlickeit) find ich irgendwie solider als die holzteile und pukies usw.. aber unsre große (dreieinhalb) ist mittlerweile auf pedale umgestiegen, trau michs kaum zu sagen, aber ist ein specalized. und an dieser stelle meine bitte an jürgen: deine mädels sind doch auch schon länger so weit, dass sie strampeln können, wie wärs denn mit einer "my second wildsau"?

haller


----------



## mlbernd (11. Januar 2007)

danke für den link, habe diese laufräder auch schon gesehen, leider sind diese eben nicht aus alu. hätte es halt schön gefunden ein schickes aluteil meiner tochter vor die füsse zustellen.
nun ja dann wird es eben eine aus gfk, die ähnlichkeit ist tatsächlich nicht zuverleugnen............

danke beste grüsse mlbernd

falls doch noch jemand weiss wo mann das aluteil bekommt oder auch ein gebrauchtes first wildsau, dann antwortet bitte


----------



## TinglTanglTom (11. Januar 2007)

alsoo..
Bei Alutech wird es nichtmehr gebaut, und es wird wohl auch in der nächsten zeit nichtmehr gebaut werden, da die zulieferer von denen man diese speziellen teile wie bremse etc bekommt, im moment keine konkurenzfähigen preise anbieten. somit ist das produkt auf eis gelegt.

Grüße
TS


----------



## anderson (12. Januar 2007)

mlbernd schrieb:


> danke für den link, habe diese laufräder auch schon gesehen, leider sind diese eben nicht aus alu.



ach was, das wusst ich nicht, unseres







ist noch aus alu.

haller


----------

